# Temperature monitor for M3A78-T



## tbyte (May 14, 2009)

Hello,
  does somebody know any way of monitoring the ASUS M3A78-T temperatures, fan speed and so on. I tested mbmon but it doesn't work. Tried acpi_aiboost but:

acpi_aiboost0: <ASUStek AIBOOSTER> on acpi0
device_attach: acpi_aiboost0 attach returned 22

tried ichsmb (atleast it recognises the device) but:

ichsmb0: <SMBus controller> at device 20.0 on pci0
ichsmb0: can't map I/O
device_attach: ichsmb0 attach returned 6

amdsmb doesn't recognizes anything at all. 

The only thing that actualy gave me any info is the k8temp port which reads the CPU sensor directly.

It's FreeBSD 7.2-STABLE in i386 mode (because of the missing 64bit nVidia driver).

Regards.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 14, 2009)

Anything in [cmd=]sysctl hw.acpi.thermal[/cmd]?


----------



## tbyte (May 14, 2009)

Nope


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 14, 2009)

Any pointers in

[cmd=]dmesg -a | grep ^acpi[/cmd]

or even

[cmd=]sysctl -a | grep acpi[/cmd]?

BIOS up to date?


----------



## tbyte (May 14, 2009)

```
acpi0: <010809 OEMXSDT> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of fee00000, 1000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of ffb80000, 80000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of fec10000, 20 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, cff00000 (3) failed
acpi_timer0: <32-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x808-0x80b on acpi0
acpi_hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_throttle0: <ACPI CPU Throttling> on cpu0
acpi_aiboost0: <ASUStek AIBOOSTER> on acpi0
```

aiboost is not attaching only detecting the device.


```
debug.acpi.suspend_bounce: 0
debug.acpi.do_powerstate: 1
debug.acpi.acpi_ca_version: 20070320
debug.acpi.ec.timeout: 750
debug.acpi.ec.polled: 0
debug.acpi.ec.burst: 0
debug.acpi.batt.batt_sleep_ms: 0
debug.acpi.semaphore_debug: 0
debug.acpi.resume_beep: 0
hw.acpi.supported_sleep_state: S1 S3 S4 S5
hw.acpi.power_button_state: S5
hw.acpi.sleep_button_state: S1
hw.acpi.lid_switch_state: NONE
hw.acpi.standby_state: S1
hw.acpi.suspend_state: S3
hw.acpi.sleep_delay: 1
hw.acpi.s4bios: 0
hw.acpi.verbose: 0
hw.acpi.disable_on_reboot: 0
hw.acpi.handle_reboot: 0
hw.acpi.reset_video: 0
hw.acpi.cpu.cx_lowest: C1
machdep.acpi_timer_freq: 3579545
machdep.acpi_root: 1024000
dev.acpi.0.%desc: 010809 OEMXSDT
dev.acpi.0.%driver: acpi
dev.acpi.0.%parent: nexus0
dev.acpi_sysresource.0.%desc: System Resource
dev.acpi_sysresource.0.%driver: acpi_sysresource
dev.acpi_sysresource.0.%location: handle=\_SB_.PCI0.RS78.BROD
dev.acpi_sysresource.0.%pnpinfo: _HID=PNP0C02 _UID=20
dev.acpi_sysresource.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_sysresource.1.%desc: System Resource
dev.acpi_sysresource.1.%driver: acpi_sysresource
dev.acpi_sysresource.1.%location: handle=\_SB_.PCI0.SBRG.OMSC
dev.acpi_sysresource.1.%pnpinfo: _HID=PNP0C02 _UID=0
dev.acpi_sysresource.1.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_sysresource.2.%desc: System Resource
dev.acpi_sysresource.2.%driver: acpi_sysresource
dev.acpi_sysresource.2.%location: handle=\_SB_.PCI0.SBRG.RMSC
dev.acpi_sysresource.2.%pnpinfo: _HID=PNP0C02 _UID=16
dev.acpi_sysresource.2.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_sysresource.3.%desc: System Resource
dev.acpi_sysresource.3.%driver: acpi_sysresource
dev.acpi_sysresource.3.%location: handle=\_SB_.PCI0.SBRG.SIOR
dev.acpi_sysresource.3.%pnpinfo: _HID=PNP0C02 _UID=46
dev.acpi_sysresource.3.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_sysresource.4.%desc: System Resource
dev.acpi_sysresource.4.%driver: acpi_sysresource
dev.acpi_sysresource.4.%location: handle=\_SB_.PCI0.PCIE
dev.acpi_sysresource.4.%pnpinfo: _HID=PNP0C02 _UID=17
dev.acpi_sysresource.4.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_sysresource.5.%desc: System Resource
dev.acpi_sysresource.5.%driver: acpi_sysresource
dev.acpi_sysresource.5.%location: handle=\_SB_.RMEM
dev.acpi_sysresource.5.%pnpinfo: _HID=PNP0C01 _UID=1
dev.acpi_sysresource.5.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_timer.0.%desc: 32-bit timer at 3.579545MHz
dev.acpi_timer.0.%driver: acpi_timer
dev.acpi_timer.0.%location: unknown
dev.acpi_timer.0.%pnpinfo: unknown
dev.acpi_timer.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.pci_link.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.pci_link.1.%parent: acpi0
dev.pci_link.2.%parent: acpi0
dev.pci_link.3.%parent: acpi0
dev.pci_link.4.%parent: acpi0
dev.pci_link.5.%parent: acpi0
dev.pci_link.6.%parent: acpi0
dev.pci_link.7.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_hpet.0.%desc: High Precision Event Timer
dev.acpi_hpet.0.%driver: acpi_hpet
dev.acpi_hpet.0.%location: unknown
dev.acpi_hpet.0.%pnpinfo: unknown
dev.acpi_hpet.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.pcib.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_button.0.%desc: Power Button
dev.acpi_button.0.%driver: acpi_button
dev.acpi_button.0.%location: handle=\_SB_.PWRB
dev.acpi_button.0.%pnpinfo: _HID=PNP0C0C _UID=170
dev.acpi_button.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_button.0.wake: 1
dev.atkbdc.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.psmcpnp.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.atpic.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.atdma.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.attimer.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.attimer.1.%parent: acpi0
dev.npxisa.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.sio.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.cpu.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.cpu.1.%parent: acpi0
dev.cpu.2.%parent: acpi0
dev.cpu.3.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_throttle.0.%desc: ACPI CPU Throttling
dev.acpi_throttle.0.%driver: acpi_throttle
dev.acpi_throttle.0.%parent: cpu0
dev.acpi_throttle.0.freq_settings: 10000/-1 8750/-1 7500/-1 6250/-1 5000/-1 3750/-1 2500/-1 1250/-1
```
BIOS is up to date.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 14, 2009)

You appear not to have any tz (Thermal Zone) related stuff, so no temperature/fan speed data. Are _all_ ACPI options enabled in BIOS?


----------



## tbyte (May 14, 2009)

I have all the sensors info under windows . And yes everything is enabled. I think there is no driver for 'IXP SB600 SMBUS Controller' and for some reason the ACPI driver driver can detect the thermal zones. I'll try to play around with the BIOS when I get home but I don't think it will help as windows programs have no problems reading  the sensors


----------



## tbyte (May 15, 2009)

The only thing which looked like it could have something to do with the ACPI is "ACPI 2.0" which is enabled. I don't think anything else could affect acpi in BIOS


----------



## Carpetsmoker (May 15, 2009)

My M2N68-CM doesn't support thermal monitoring either ... I also have another nameless AMD mainbord for Opteron 2xx series that also doesn't have thermal monitoring.

Almost never had any problems with Intel systems ... Seems like thermal monitoring on AMD systems is far from perfect on FreeBSD ...


----------



## tbyte (May 15, 2009)

IMHO it's close to nonexistent as far as I can see 
If somebody can provide documentation about ATI's SB 600 chipset (which is in M3A78-T) will be deeply appreciated or at least some  directions on what could be done.


----------



## tingo (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for pointing me to the acpi_aiboost(4) module, it works nicely on a couple of Asus machines here.
On a Asus M2A-VM HDMI:

```
root@kg-vm# sysctl dev.acpi_aiboost
dev.acpi_aiboost.0.%desc: ASUStek AIBOOSTER
dev.acpi_aiboost.0.%driver: acpi_aiboost
dev.acpi_aiboost.0.%location: handle=\_SB_.PCI0.ASOC
dev.acpi_aiboost.0.%pnpinfo: _HID=ATK0110 _UID=16843024
dev.acpi_aiboost.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_aiboost.0.temp0: 340
dev.acpi_aiboost.0.temp1: 340
dev.acpi_aiboost.0.volt0: 1152
dev.acpi_aiboost.0.volt1: 3376
dev.acpi_aiboost.0.volt2: 4945
dev.acpi_aiboost.0.volt3: 11968
dev.acpi_aiboost.0.fan0: 1323
dev.acpi_aiboost.0.fan1: 986
dev.acpi_aiboost.0.fan2: 968
```
on a V2-M3N8200:

```
root@kg-v2# sysctl dev.acpi_aiboost
dev.acpi_aiboost.0.%desc: ASUStek AIBOOSTER
dev.acpi_aiboost.0.%driver: acpi_aiboost
dev.acpi_aiboost.0.%location: handle=\_SB_.PCI0.SBRG.ASOC
dev.acpi_aiboost.0.%pnpinfo: _HID=ATK0110 _UID=16843024
dev.acpi_aiboost.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_aiboost.0.temp0: 410
dev.acpi_aiboost.0.temp1: 470
dev.acpi_aiboost.0.volt0: 1232
dev.acpi_aiboost.0.volt1: 3328
dev.acpi_aiboost.0.volt2: 5017
dev.acpi_aiboost.0.volt3: 11912
dev.acpi_aiboost.0.fan0: 2205
dev.acpi_aiboost.0.fan1: 0
dev.acpi_aiboost.0.fan2: 0
```


----------



## trev (May 18, 2009)

tbyte said:
			
		

> does somebody know any way of monitoring the ASUS M3A78-T temperatures, fan speed and so on. I tested mbmon but it doesn't work.



Asus are not very forthcoming about which super i/o chip they're using on that mb (I checked the online specs and the downloadable manual but no luck). It's pretty easy to run up a program to read the super i/o chip registers..

So, looking at your mb, which super i/o chip does it use? An ITE IT87xx ? (located along the back on the left - see user manual for exact location)


----------

